# amazing drone marlin footage



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

https://vimeo.com/118580370


This is about as cool as it gets folks !


Some new ideas on what you can get done with a drone fishing.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, that's cool


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was awesome.!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, some awesome footage!!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Possibilities are endless with them things. Hunting, fishing , Checking on your home, Watching your neighbor sunbath,:shifty: Watching all kinds of scenarios.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I want one to carry in my snapper while I'm going through the pass...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea that's badass


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

WHAT A DREAM!!!! I need to make more money thanx for sharing that set my goals to the highest of standards hahaha


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Bad azz!!!


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice vid!!!

Here is another one from the guys on Thunder out of Texas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tadfBZSeSd4


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

That is insanely awesome! I'm gonna have to go clean myself up now. Wow, as if I didn't want to fish bad enough already.... I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cool footage in a very special place.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

cheesegrits said:


> Here is another one from the guys on Thunder out of Texas.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tadfBZSeSd4


Love the drone videos. I think this is just the beginning. We will be seeing a whole new era in billfishing films due to those flying machines. I saw one of an 800 lb. Black filmed on the GBR from a helicopter while somebody was inbound to a Mothership. I'll have to dig up a copy. It is nice because the guy was using a Pro-sumer quality camera. 

One criticism of that Steroid Monster on 'Thunder'. Draping your arms down and just leaving the rod free in the harness, without a hand on top, is a sure fire prescription for a big headache, if the line were to break. Definitely, a no-no and a trip to the dentist or the brain surgeon.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Very Cool, but I think MS Viking has a better one right here on PFF :thumbsup:

https://vimeo.com/user18433499/review/123137299/ab4953caab


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Oooops. I meant Capt. John Sims! 

http://vimeo.com/user18433499/revie...299/ab4953caab


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Yup the drones are awesome...I have tried to get a few pilots from up here in Bham to freelance their skills out to cobia fishing... a tower does not come close to a drones capabilities but sadly no interest. I am quite sure a pilot could market themselves for a darn good days pay. I am too interested in fishing to pilot one for anyone otherwise I would jump in the deep end of the pool for even with my RC Heli skillset it is still a steep learning curve for building, programing, piloting, maintenance, and repair of the drone. Not to mention cost factor, for I would want a hex if not an octo for offshore purposes.


----------

